# Craftsman 4.5 hp Yard Vacuum



## Why42 (Oct 16, 2009)

Craftsman 4.5HP Yard Vaccum Sears Engine #143.014500 (Tecumseh) .

Runs OK but alot of oil going in air cleaner .
Things to look for ?

Thank You.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

overfilled with oil?


----------



## Why42 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank You, I check Oil .It is not over full .


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

check the crankcase breather for blockage and check the breather tube also. make sure the dipstick is sealing properly. if its not one of those it could be a valve issue.


----------



## Why42 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank You -- I will check breather and tube and Dipstick and so on in the morning .
Is CC breather a check valve one way like a auto PCV value ?
Valve issue would this be a guide or seal ?


----------

